# Dry yearling with mastitis - what to do???



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh great!!! I think my dry yearling nubian has mastitis.  Where her udder would be there is a huge hard lump that has never been there before and it is getting bigger. It isn't normal feeling. It doesn't hurt her though so what i mostly want to know is there a test i can do to make sure she has it before I decide what to do? I know there are several milk tests but she isn't in milk so that really isn't an option for me - right?:GAAH:

Also I'd just treat it like I would a doe with mastitis - right?:thinking:

I've never had a doe with mastitis before so I've never had to treat it... :worried:


Any help from the old wise goat breeders would be supper great
Thanks!!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Have you taken her temp? If you milk her does anything come out? Has she been tested for CAE? You say she doesn't "feel" normal, what does it feel like? Is it lumpy, hot, more on one half of the udder? Got any pics? Has she been exposed to a buck? A simple mastitis test that I have had good success with is the dawn dish soap test. But she would have to have fluid of some sort come out of her udder to do it. Which is about a tablespoon of milked out fluid with a couple of drops of liquid dawn mix it, if the fluid becomes thick it would be a positive test. Or you can get a CMT. Before treating you should have a culture tested by the vet incase the mastitis treatment you choose doesn't work. Does she have heavy milk lines?


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I had a doe like that this last winter. I could feel hardness in her udder even though she just had a small rudimentary udder.

I went ahead and milked what I could out, which wasn't much but it looked normal. Then I dry treated her with tomorrow and used the peppermint udder cream on her for about 2 weeks. She freshened and she's fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok, there is no fluid coming ou what so ever, and all of our goats are tested for CL and CAE and don't come in contact with goats that aren't. She has been in the same pen as two bucks but I havn't seen her gettin bred or come into heat. Her udder does not feel hot. And it looks normal just when you feel it it feels like she is in milk and it is kinda hard... I don't know. I was planning on taking her to the fair but can i? What is a CMT???


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

CMT is California Mastisis test...but if you cant get any liquid out you cant test...

can you see the lump or only feel it...is it high up like near where the udder meets the body? You said she is a yearling so I assume she has never been bred?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe post a pooch test pic?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well based on the fact she has been running with bucks I would say she is building an udder because she will be kidding. Logical explination as to why she isn't coming into heat or being bred, because that ship has sailed. Personally I would take her out of the buck pen and start adding alfalfa to her diet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she has been with the bucks, good chance she is bred. When left together 24/7, you usually don't see the breeding happen.


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

I know! I'll run a pregnancy test!


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

The two bucks were both born this Jan. Feb. And the bucks would have been pretty young to breed.her in time for her to be kidding soon. Make sense? But the. Buck were fully working in June so there is a slight possibility.... 
She had never been bred, unless she is right now! Lol
I'll try for some pics.
Thanks you guys!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She wouldn't exactly be able to get mastitis if she has never been bred.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That is the reason bucklings need to be seperated from does around 12 weeks, because they are fertile very young, and have the ability to breed back their dams.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, I had to separate my boys early because both of them were way too interested in their dam for their own good. We had to wean at 10.5 weeks of age because they were big boys, trying to do big boy stuff to the girls and were extending.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, dry does or does who have never milked can get mastitis. You don't need a working udder to get an infection in the udder tissue.

Some does will start to build an udder early on in their pregnancy.


----------

